# Orchestras in the 21st Century - a new paradigm



## Guest

Link to above article in _The Guardian_:
http://www.theguardian.com/music/20...orchestras-in-the-21st-century-a-new-paradigm


----------



## brotagonist

I feel somewhat guilty that I didn't attend Messiaen's Turangalila Symphony when the local orchestra preformed it last winter, but I honestly didn't find out about it until the day of the concert and it was -30° that day, so I was glad to be home. I scanned the season program and it seems like there are now lots of concerts, such as the Orchestra does the Stones, the Who, the Beatles and Broadway/light classical evenings, mixed in with what seem to be fewer standard classical evenings, but the Turangalila event stands out as different. I would like to be in a financial position to support events such as this.


----------



## Chatellerault

_Le Grand Macabre probably would not have happened if we had run a poll to check its viability, and it ended up being described as "an instant Philharmonic milestone".

Change is difficult, but possible, as well as necessary._

I'm glad someone still got the guts to say it in the age of Big Data


----------

